# Profibus Schicht 3-6 warum nicht verwendet?



## BlauBaer (7 November 2005)

hallo,

kann mir jemand genau erklären warum die schichten 3-6 nicht beim profibus verwendet werden??

schicht 3 wird nicht verwendet, weil profibus einen fest vorgegebenen Weg zwischen den einzelnen Teilnehmern hat und benötigt daher keine Vermittlungsschicht (Schicht 3).

aber was ist mit den anderen schichten 4-6 (Transportschicht, sitzungsschicht, darstellungsschicht)?

gruss bb

p.s.: bei Profibus DP/PA wird schicht 7 nicht verwendet, warum das??


----------



## Zottel (7 November 2005)

Das ISO-OSi 7-Schichten-Modell ist ein theoretisches Konstrukt, um alles zu erfassen, was in einem Protokoll-Stack vorkommen kann. Ich tippe mal, daß Profibus unabhängig von diesem Modell entwickelt wurde und im Nachinein die implementierten Funktionen zu Lehr- oder Darstellungszwecken dem Modell zugeordnet wurden.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

das stimmt wohl, aber trotzdem muss es doch eine erklärung dafür geben, warum diese bestimmten schichten nicht ausgeprägt sind, oder?


----------



## spz (7 November 2005)

> bei Profibus DP/PA wird schicht 7 nicht verwendet, warum das??



mein schlaues Buch zum Profibus sagt bei DP/PA ist aus Effizienzgründen
die Schicht 7 leer.
Ich denke das wird auch der Grund sein weshalb die übrigen Schichten
nicht exsitieren. Jede Schicht mit ihrem Protokoll schmälert den Anteil der
Nutzdaten am Telegram.
Ausserdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein Netzwerk wie Profibus DP
nicht unbedingt eine Verwendung für eine Transport und Vermittlunsschicht hat. Es soll ja auch nur direkt mit relativ dummer
Peripherie geredet werden und das möglichst schnell.


----------



## BlauBaer (7 November 2005)

> bei DP/PA ist aus Effizienzgründen
> die Schicht 7 leer.



so ist es, im gegensatz dazu ist sie aber bei FMS vorhanden. FMS ist aber auch wesentlich langsamer als zum beispiel interbus, deswegen wurde ja dann auch DP entwickelt. dafür hat DP und PA wiederrum User interfaces und profile, welche bei FMS nicht vorhanden sind.

ich könnte mir noch vorstellen das es die transportschicht nicht gibt, weil es um relativ kleine datenpakete geht, diese müssen nicht erst zerlegt werden. das ist aber nur ein verdacht.

vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der das ganze wirklich begründen kann, weil ein grund muss es haben  8) 

gruss bb


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

FMS ist aber auch nicht für einen schnellen Datenverkehr mit dezentraler
Peripherie gedacht, sondern mehr zum relativ langsamen Austausch 
grösserer Datenmengen.




> das ganze wirklich begründen kann,



Ich weiss nicht so recht wie du dir die "wirkliche" Begründung vorstellst.
Vielleicht hatte der Chefentwickler eine Erscheinung der in der Art:
"DU DARSFT KEINE LAYER 3-6 EINSTEZEN"  :wink: 
oder vielleicht war es damals aber auch einfach der billigere Weg oder die 
passenden Teile lagen zufällig irgendwo im Elektroniklabor rum (so ist
immerhin unser allseits beliebter PC entstanden).


----------



## BlauBaer (8 November 2005)

> Ich weiss nicht so recht wie du dir die "wirkliche" Begründung vorstellst.



ich stelle mir eine begründung so vor, wie ich es in meinem ersten posting geschrieben habe zu schicht 3. eine einfache erklärung.


----------



## bimota (8 November 2005)

Ich kenne kein einziges Protokoll, das alle sieben Schichten des (wirklich nur theoretischen) OSI-Schichtenmodells implementiert!


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

http://www.profibus.com/cgi-bin/board.cgi


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2005)

http://www.profibus.com/cgi-bin/board.cgi


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wurde das Meiste schon gesagt, hier aber vielleicht noch mal zusamenhängend:

Die meisten *Feldbusse* haben 'defaultmässig' nur 2 Schicht implementiert, da es bei Feldbussen um schnellen Datenaustausch (möglichst einfaches IO-Mapping) geht.
Natürlich gibt es keine Regel ohne Ausnahmen, so stellt FMS (ist ja auch kein DP), wie schon erwähnt durchaus andere Schichten zur Verfügung.

Auch unter DP könnte man die Profile (z.B. Profisave), die ja erst später definiert wurden um den PB Lebenszyklus zu verlängern als Schicht bezeichnen, da es sich hier nicht mehr um ein einfaches Mapping von IOs handelt.

Im Übrigen gibt es in der Schicht 2 vom PB durchaus Dienste, die da eigentlich nicht mehr hingehören - die aber teilweise so einfach ausgeführt sind, dass man nicht von Funktionen der höheren Schichten sprechen kann (das würde nach meiner Auffassung nämlich bedeuten, dass die Dienste quasi 'eigensicher' sein müssten).

Ich hoffe, meine Ausführungen sind richtig und verständlich. :wink: 


Gruß,
Konrad


----------

